# Eigenbau eines Attention "Allroad SL"



## Cube-Tom (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute, 
seitdem ich meiner Tochter vor Monaten schon ein 20" Allroad gekauft habe, bin ich von dem Konzept (Nabendynamo, Licht, Schutzblech) angetan und da ich selbst auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem alltagstauglichem Rad war, bin ich letztens mal das aktuelle AIM Allroad SL probe gefahren:





Die ACID Anbauteile von Cube machen aus einem gewöhnlichem MTB ein solides Alltagsfahrzeug und Geometrie und Fahrverhalten des AIMs waren für den vorgesehenen Zweck genau richtig!
Da mir die Ausstattung des AIMs aber nicht ganz zugesagt hatte, wollte ich es eigentlich nach dem Kauf etwas "Aufpeppen", nach langem Hin-und Her habe ich mich dann letztlich dazu entschlossen mir ein vergleichbares Rad einfach selber zu bauen.
Als Basis dient mir ein Attention-Rahmen vom Schliersee und als Gabel eine Reba:





Da die Acid-Anbauteile noch ziemlich neu sind und ich bezüglich Nabendynamo und Licht an Reba-Gabeln kaum Infos gefunden habe, dachte ich nach hier mal ein neues Thema auf.
Es wird immerhin gerade Herbst und jetzt aktuell bringt Cube eine Reihe neuer Acid-Teile auf den Markt, welche erst am Samstag den 12.10. zu beziehen sind.


----------



## Cube-Tom (10. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem ich gestern feststellen musste, dass mein Rahmen aus 2018 ist und somit gerade die SIC-Teile von ACID gar nicht für diesen ausgelegt sind, war erstmal etwas Recherchearbeit nötig.
Hier zunächst die Anbauanleitung des
RILink SIC 29" Gepäckträgers:





Die Hauptunterschiede des 2019er Rahmens zu meinem ist die Strebe 1 und die Gepäckträger Aufnahme 5.

Das Problem mit der Verschraubung 1 werde ich wohl mithilfe des "
Schiebbrücken-Adapter 60 mm Click" lösen, problematischer ist Aufnahme unten:





Bei den aktuellen Rahmen wird der Gepäckträger innen angeschraubt, beim 2018er Rahmen bekommt man hier allerdings Probleme mit der Kette, daher werde ich hier die beiden Biegungen der Gepäckträgerstrebe begradigen und ihn außen anschrauben, die Linienführung scheint zu passen.. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das Schraubloch anschließend neu positionieren müssen, damit der Träger auf der richtigen Höhe für das Schutzblech sitzt.

Alternativ könnte man für diesen Rahmen natürlich auch den
RILink universal Gepäckträger nutzen, allerdings benötigt man, dann sowohl für das Schutzblech als auch für den Gepäckträger Extrastreben welche ich mir eigentlich sparen wollte.

Gepäckträger und Schutzblech werden aber erst nächste Woche eintreffen, nach erfolgter Gabelwartung gestern wird hoffentlich heute der Steuersatz eintreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Tom (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich mach mal weiter 
Gestern habe ich mich um das Licht für die Reba gekümmert:




In die mittlere Wabe habe ich ein 7mm Loch gebohrt und die 5er Nietmutter anschließend mit Epoxydharz eingeklebt und 12 Stunden trocken lassen. Das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus:











Schaltung und Bremsen funktioniern soweit, jetzt warte ich erstmal auf die noch fehlenden Teile...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Oktober 2019)

Bist ja bald fertig.


----------



## Cube-Tom (14. Oktober 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Bist ja bald fertig.


Naja, ich war ein paar Tage Strohwitwer, das musste ich ausnutzen und ich glaube die eigentlichen Herausforderungen kommen noch.
Am Wochenende ging meine bisherige Stadtschl.mpe über Kleinanzeigen weg und mein 2. MTB wurde zugunsten des neuen Bikes geschlachtet -
jetzt stehe ich erstmal ohne Stadt-Radl da, es pressiert bei mir also etwas 

Seit Samstag sollten ja offiziell das neue
MTB 60 Schutzblechset Click
verfügbar sein, der Status änderte sich dann an besagtem Morgen von "ab 12.10 bestellbar" auf "zur Zeit nicht bestellbar" 
Leider ist die Artikelbeschreibung weder bei Cube selbst noch bei diversen Händlern besonders aussagekräftig.
"Passend für die meisten 27,5"-29" Mountainbikes" bedeutet nach einiger Recherche scheinbar "nur für 27,5 Bikes geeignet" 
Nicht ohne Grund gibt es scheinbar neuerdings auch noch das Strebenset für die Schutzbleche in "Extralang" (sprich: 29").
Also habe ich am Samstag in den sauren Apel gebissen und folgende Sets bestellt:


MTB 60 Schutzblechset
MTB 60 Schutzblechset Streben extra lang
Cubestand Cmpt Fahrradständer
RILink SIC 29" Gepäckträger

Als ich zu dem Thema mit Bike-Discount telefonierte sagt mir der Mitarbeiter schon am Telefon, dass es hier schon viele Nachfragen gab und ihnen hier die Infos von Cube fehlten - ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele Bestellungen hier wieder Retoure gehen weil der Hersteller hier schlampige Informationspolitik betreibt


----------



## Cube-Tom (16. Oktober 2019)

So hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche sind erstmal verbaut:








Das Begradigen der Gepäckträgerstreben ging mit meinem Schraubstock ganz gut, sogar der Lack ist heile geblieben.
Die Linienführung ändert sich zwar etwas, ich habe die Löcher aber trotzdem verwenden können.
Die Unterlaufstrebe musste ich kürzen da sie sonst oben auf dem Reifen geschliffen hätte.
Generell ist der Plaz für den Reifen nicht besonders üppig bemessen, mein 2,15er Big Apple passt gerade so rein.
Jetzt stehen noch jede Menge Detailarbeiten an:
Das Schutzblech ist im Moment noch schief, der Kabelbaum fehlt noch, die hintere Bremse muss noch angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Cube-Tom (18. Oktober 2019)

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich fertig:








Es wird natürlich noch die ein oder andere Verbesserung geben, z.B. der Sattel ist erstmal ein Provisorium, aber das Radl wurde heute erstmal in Dienst gestellt und ordentlich Probe gefahren. Die Fahreigenschaften sind für ein Alltagesrad super!

In Summe habe ich nun an Teilen fast 800€ berappt, wobei Bremsen und Schaltung größenteils von meinem alten 26" MTB übernommen wurden.
Das Original von Cube hätte mich etwa 700€ gekostet. Hier hatten mir aber Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltung und die Reifen nicht zugesagt, daher wären hier wohl noch ordentlich Umbaukosten zusammengekommen.
Im Vergleich zum Original wiegt mein Attention nun 1,5 Kg weniger, die Gabel ist um Welten besser, die X7/9 Schaltung präzieser und meine Elixier Bremsen kann ich weiterhin selber warten/entlüften.


----------



## Karbonator (3. Dezember 2019)

Das sieht sehr fein aus, wie ich finde. Und da ich gerade um das Cube Aim SL Allroad herumschleiche, hätte ich auch zwei Fragen:

1. Beim Gepäckträger hast du ja, wie du erwähnt hast, nicht die Aufnahme zum Verschrauben bei der Nabe... aber letztlich ist deine Konstruktion nicht dramatisch anders als beim Aim SL Allroad. Was mich hier interessieren würde: Wie stabil ist das Ganze? Wenn ich das richtig überblicke auf den Bildern, ist der Gepäckträge zwar an der Aufnahme verschraubt, aber sitzt dennoch quasi auf dem Schutzblech auf. Wenn man da jetzt paar Kilo draufpackt und durch die Gegend fährt - besteht nicht die Gefahr, daß das Gewicht des Gepäckträgers bei entsprechendem Auf und Ab dann auf das Schutzblech und damit auf den Reifen drückt?

2. Irgendwie kommt mir vor allem das hintere Schutzblech (in beide Richtungen) recht kurz vor, oder ist das in Wirklichkeit ausreichend?


----------



## Cube-Tom (4. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen!
Der Gepäckträger ist für 25 kg ausgelegt. Die Hauptlast tragen die 4 Streben und letztlich die beiden M5er Schrauben. Die Streben sind massiv genug um das zulässige Gewicht locker zu tragen, du musst dir echt keine Gedanken machen, dass es aufgrund des Gewichtes zu Stauchung der Streben kommt und dadurch das Schutzblech auf den Reifen gedrückt wird:
Ich hatte schon meine 7-Jährige samt Schulranzen hinten drauf, sie ist sehr schmächtig aber alles im allen haben wir die 25kg wohl voll ausgenutzt. Kein Schleifen, nichts verbogen.
In meinem Fall mache ich mir eher sorgen um die beiden M5er Schrauben: Beim Original werden Senkkopfschrauben genutzt, da ich das gleiche Loch von der anderen Seite her nutze, habe ich es natürlich nicht gesenkt., daher ist die Befestigung hier nicht optimal. Eine 8.8er M5er Schraube kann im optimalen Fall etwa 400kg tragen selbst wenn die Verbindung nicht optimal ist, sollten 12,5kg pro Schraube durchaus drin sein.

Zu 2.: In der Tat wäre eine 180° Abdeckung wesentlich besser - sieht aber schei.e aus  
Da das Schutzblech aber etwa nur 130° abdeckt, ist der Schutz vor Spitzwasser nicht optimal.
In meinem Fall habe ich mich tatsächlich schon mal von hinten vollgespritzt: Das war allerdings ein echter Wolkenbruch und ich war teilweise mit mehr als 30kmh unterwegs.
Bis 20kmh spritzt hinten nichts hoch - ab 25 wird es langsam kritisch, es stellt sich halt die Frage wie oft und wie schnell man im Regen unterwegs ist.
Um das Problem zu lösen bzw. zu minimieren kann man entweder einen Spoiler anbringen oder das Schutzblech weiter nach hinten ausrichten.
Hierfür muss man lediglich die Bohrungen auf dem Schutzblech um 5-10° versetzen. Das Schaltwerk wird so oder so dreckig, aber im letzten Drittel fliegt eh nicht mehr viel Schutz vom Reifen weg. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher im Regen einfach etwas langsamer gemacht, wenn ich im Frühjahr wieder regelmäßiger auf die Arbeit fahre und zwangsläufig lange Regenfahrten machen muss, werde ich mal schauen ob ich evtl. noch einen Spoiler nachrüste.


----------



## Karbonator (4. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Ausführungen! Das klingt doch alles prächtig. 

Das einzige Problem, das bleibt, sind die "zulässigen" 115kg Gesamtgewicht des Cube Aim... ich überlege gerade, WIE sklavisch man sich an sowas halten sollte, aber schon ohne Gepäck wäre ich momentan inkl. Fahrrad darüber.


----------



## Cube-Tom (4. Dezember 2019)

Karbonator schrieb:


> Danke für die Ausführungen! Das klingt doch alles prächtig.
> 
> Das einzige Problem, das bleibt, sind die "zulässigen" 115kg Gesamtgewicht des Cube Aim... ich überlege gerade, WIE sklavisch man sich an sowas halten sollte, aber schon ohne Gepäck wäre ich momentan inkl. Fahrrad darüber.


Wo steht denn sowas? Auf der Website konnte ich trotz intensiver Suche nichts finden
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es evtl. Einschränkungen bei dem Nabendynamo geben könnte, ansonsten halte ich diese Angabe für völlig übertrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karbonator (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich die Angaben von Cube evtl. nicht 100% verstehe.
Bezogen auf: https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2018/marketing/Manuals_FAQ/Weight_Limits_MY2019.pdf

Da steht für das AIM ein maximales _Systemgewicht_, und das sei laut Sternchentext eben Fahrrad, Fahrer, Gepäck.

Daß diese Angaben nicht exakt befolgt werden müssen, ist mir zwar klar... Aber ich will auch nicht, daß nach paar Wochen die Räder z.B. am Arsch sind. 

EDIT:
Oder, andere Interpretation: 115kg für Fahrrad+Fahrer, da beim AIM ja auch gar kein Gepäckträger dabei ist. Bei den Modellen mit Gepäckträger stehen dann auch zwei Werte in der Spalte. Aber auch dann sehr verwirrende Tabelle, wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll.


----------



## Cube-Tom (4. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal bei den Laufradsätzen, diese haben scheinbar oft ein max. Systemgewicht Beispiel
Alle anderen Komponenten sollten eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Aber auch hier sollten +10% kein Problem darstellen!


----------



## Karbonator (4. Dezember 2019)

Das habe ich mir nach meinem Beitrag auch gedacht. 

Schade nur, daß ich nix zu "CUBE SD20, 32H, Disc" finde - außer ne Menge Cube-Fahrräder, bei denen sie verbaut sind. Naja...


----------



## Cube-Tom (5. Dezember 2019)

Das Thema war mir (80kg) bisher ziemlich unbekannt, nach etwas Einlesen zum Thema scheint das maximale Systemgewicht vor allem von dem Laufradsatz und Vorbau/Lenker abhängig zu sein:
https://www.kurbelix.de/blog/wissenswertes/allgemein/was-ist-das-systemgewicht-beim-fahrrad
https://www.cycle-basar.de/Komponenten/Gewichtsbeschraenkungen-bei-Laufraedern/

Im zweiten Link werden auch Gewichtsbeschränkungen verschiedener Laufradsätze aufgelistet und Empfehlungen bei Überschreitungen gegeben.
Wenn du mich fragst:
Es kommt vor allem auf die Nutzung an, es macht natürlich einen Unterschied ob du ein MTB im harten Gelände oder auf der Piste bewegst.
Du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht mit 25kg Gepäck einen Downhill fahren. Da Cube im Prinzip für alle Fahrräder 115kg Systemgewicht angibt dimensionieren sie die Laufräder/Anbauteile so, dass man mit etwa 100kg Fahrergewicht sicher im Gelände (der jeweiligen Kategorie) unterwegs sein kann.
Ich nehme mal an, dass du die Zuladung deines Gepäckträger an anderer Stelle ausnutzen willst, wo die Belastung für Speichen und Vorbau eher geringer ist, oder? Das AIM Allroad nutzt die gleichen Anbauteile wie viele seiner "vollwertigen" Brüder, ich denke du kannst auf der Piste bestimmt locker 10-20kg dazu packen ohne das es zu Problemen kommt.
Im Zweifelsfall lass wie im unteren Link beschrieben anfangs einfach öfters mal deine Speichen/Felgen kontrollieren um sicher zu gehen.


----------

